# AppleScript pour renommer le fichiers ?



## Nathalex (3 Octobre 2004)

Hello,
Je souhaite sauvegarder les images en provenance d'une webcam lorsque je la consulte : j'ai un widget Konfabulator qui me la sauve dans un dossier mais en conservant le nom d'origine.
Dans ce dossier, j'aimerais mettre un sous-dossier qui par une action de dossier renommerait le fichier par sa date d'enregistrement.

Seulement voilà, je n'ai pas la moindre idée de comment faire cela en AppleScript. Une bonne âme pourrait-elle m'indiquer où je pourrais trouver de l'information là-dessus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Didier Guillion (4 Octobre 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Je souhaite sauvegarder les images en provenance d'une webcam lorsque je la consulte : j'ai un widget Konfabulator qui me la sauve dans un dossier mais en conservant le nom d'origine.
> Dans ce dossier, j'aimerais mettre un sous-dossier qui par une action de dossier renommerait le fichier par sa date d'enregistrement.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Ou as tu cherché ?
Une demande "applescript rename from date" sur Google me donne ceci par exemple :

http://www.mnot.net/applescript/Rename with Date.applescript

Cordialement


----------

